# Do any girls here dislike wearing bras??



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it just me or am I the only girl who hates wearing a bra? Sure, they perk up my breasts and I don't mind wearing one when exercising (because of the pain associated with not wearing one), but in general I always feel restricted and uncomfortable whenever I have one on. And I feel forced to wear one in public because obviously, people don't like to see the female nipples showing through as though its a shameful, embarrassing thing. :no That's why I love winter season since puffy coats usually cover me very well and no one can tell, which makes me feel a bit dirty and slightly mischievous. I admit, I have even secretly wished to be flat chested before because of this issue.

Am I in the minority? Lol...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I definitely don't have this issue. I would never in ten millions years leave my house without a bra on. Even if my house was on fire I'm pretty sure I would stop and hook one on. 

It literally hurts not to have one on. Not just when excercising but allll the time. If I didn't wear a bra I would have to walk around all day holding my own boobs up with my hands.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I pretty much agree with you there perfectionist - you do not want to be seeing that - no way no way. I do not find them uncomfortable at all, be painful without. I just wish I wasn't so bloody big


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I hate wearing bras. Whenever I'm just chilling with a boyfriend or alone or something, I go completely topless. It's much more comfortable to just have them out instead of constricting them with a bra or shirt...


----------



## catelyn (May 13, 2012)

Honestly, is there anyone who likes wearing bras?
Not that I have a problem with them, but taking a bra off is the best feeling ever.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think if you are a B cup or smaller you don't need a bra that badly. I almost always wear wireless bras. Usually don't bother me that much. Once I get home I immediately change into my home clothes and either go braless or wear my "home bras" that are especially comfy, less support but not so tight. I only wear underwire bras if I want to show cleavage or something.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I never notice I'm wearing one cause I'm so used to it. It makes my boobs look better anyways.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

most of the time i dont wear those yucky things.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> I hate wearing bras. Whenever I'm just chilling with a boyfriend or alone or something, I go completely topless. It's much more comfortable to just have them out instead of constricting them with a bra or shirt...


'a boyfriend'? xD 'completly topless'? lol xD.....


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> And I feel forced to wear one in public because obviously, people don't like to see the female nipples showing through as though its a shameful, embarrassing thing. :no That's why I love winter season since puffy coats usually cover me very well and no one can tell, which makes me feel a bit dirty and slightly mischievous. I admit, I have even secretly wished to be flat chested before because of this issue.


SAMEEEEEEEEEE :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

catelyn said:


> Not that I have a problem with them, but taking a bra off is the best feeling ever.


Not gonna lie, that's an awesome feeling. I can usually find comfortable ones though. Uncomfortable bras are the worst. If I'm spending extra money on clothing, it definitely goes towards finding a decent bra.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't mind sports bras, but underwires are annoying. If I was smaller chested I'd never wear one. 5 pm when I get to rip that sucker off is the best part of the day!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm kind of annoyed that there are so few cute wirefree bras for sale. Almost all the bras I see at stores have wire. Beige, white, and black gets kind of boring after a while.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear them 50 % of the time
I really don't have an issue with my nipples showing. They're nipples, everyone has them, what's the big deal? If somebody doesn't like it, I call them a prude and move on.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

ladies please continue lol


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

alissaxvanity said:


> I wear them 50 % of the time
> I really don't have an issue with my nipples showing. They're nipples, everyone has them, what's the big deal? If somebody doesn't like it, I call them a prude and move on.


which i could think like that but i always get the feeling eveyrones starting at my nipples


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, the only ones I have are underwire ones and they're annoying. I try to just wear clothes that would look okay without a bra on now. My boobs are small enough that the whole support issue isn't a problem.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I used to not wear them at home. I might not wear them in public more often if people didn't make comments about it (not saying they have when I've gone braless on the rare occasions I have, but I've heard plenty of negative comments about other women who have, even ones with small boobs).


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I never take off my bra. I even sleep with it on.. Is that weird?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> I never take off my bra. I even sleep with it on.. Is that weird?


I do the same. I used to have an issue with wearing a bra but I don't mind it at all anymore. The only time I don't wear one is when I'm in the shower of course. I always wear the bras with underwire, too.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> 'a boyfriend'? xD 'completly topless'? lol xD.....


Not in public, but if just me and a long term boyfriend are chilling in a house or hotel room I'll be topless. It's just more comfortable that way and he doesn't mind.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, I always thought I was the only one who hates bras lol. It's such an unnecessary piece of clothing. Why are we forced to wear it? Fortunately I'm flat chested so I don't really have to, but still there is a problem with nipples visible through the shirt :/ Seriously, the first thing I do after coming back home is taking off that devil's invention xD


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I sense the beginning of a good old fashioned bra burning on the horizon.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I never take off my bra. I even sleep with it on.. Is that weird?


I thought everyone did that, I was shocked when some girls told me that they hate bras and are braless when they're home. I was even more shocked when some said they _sleep_ braless. I don't understand that at all, I hate being braless, and I have average sized breasts so it's not a pain issue.

I still think it's weird to be braless.

ETA: And I have a question for the girls here, are underwire bras as supportive as wired bras? I bought some underwire bras (I thought they were cute and bought them even though I never tried underwire bras before) and I really don't like them, they hurt my chest sometimes to wear them and just feel uncomfortable. I get paranoid about my breasts, super paranoid, so for C cups, are they still supportive? Or are they unsupportive, and therefore might cause sagging?

ETA: I'm stupid. I meant to ask if wireless bras are still supportive.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> I admit, I have even secretly wished to be flat chested before because of this issue.
> 
> Am I in the minority? Lol...


You are SO not alone! I'd love to be a B cup, and wouldn't even hate an A. I think those who love their bras don't have to deal with the issues of being abnormally well-endowed. Impossible to find a good fitting bra and most stores don't even carry my size. It interfers with my working out and swimming pleasure. All those cute sports bras and bathings suits I can't wear... The list goes on.

Considering reduction once I hit my goal weight, although I'm terrified of the sugery and possible complications. With jugs as big as mine, a bra is like being strapped into a torture device. I only feel really free when I get to take it off at night. I _should_ be wearing it to bed... but I just can't bear it.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Barette said:


> I thought everyone did that, I was shocked when some girls told me that they hate bras and are braless when they're home. I was even more shocked when some said they _sleep_ braless. I don't understand that at all, I hate being braless, and I have average sized breasts so it's not a pain issue.
> 
> I still think it's weird to be braless.
> 
> ETA: And I have a question for the girls here, are underwire bras as supportive as wired bras? I bought some underwire bras (I thought they were cute and bought them even though I never tried underwire bras before) and I really don't like them, they hurt my chest sometimes to wear them and just feel uncomfortable. I get paranoid about my breasts, super paranoid, so for C cups, are they still supportive? Or are they unsupportive, and therefore might cause sagging?


Yeah I am shocked at the braless thing too.

I wear one most always, after the shower, even to bed...unless it feels constricting then I give myself a break. But, I can't go walking around people without a bra on, I feel naked and like everyone is staring at me...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

catelyn said:


> Honestly, is there anyone who likes wearing bras?
> Not that I have a problem with them, but taking a bra off is the best feeling ever.


Agreed :clap feels great to take it off at the end of the day.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bras are annoying and uncomfortable, but I have to wear one when I go out. I feel too odd and self conscious without one, not to mention cold, lol.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I admit I enjoy taking the damned thing off, especially after work... But, I wouldn't like taking the stairs in public without one... My girls may not be huge... Still, they sure do move a lot. 
So, I do welcome the support.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have tiny breasts, so I tend to go braless a lot with the appropriate tops. It's much more comfortable and I actually think it looks good.. since I'm so tiny and skinny, it looks like it's works for me. lol.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't like wearing a bra! 8-D


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Barette said:


> I thought everyone did that, I was shocked when some girls told me that they hate bras and are braless when they're home. I was even more shocked when some said they _sleep_ braless. I don't understand that at all, I hate being braless, and I have average sized breasts so it's not a pain issue.


I didn't know anyone slept with a bra on..sounds like it'd be uncomfortable as ****, and pointless.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate going braless and feel a bit weird without one if I'm wearing a top. My breasts are cone shaped and I like the way bras make them look rounder and more shapely. I sleep in one as well (wireless) especially during that time of the month when my breasts get sore.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

meeps said:


> I didn't know anyone slept with a bra on..sounds like it'd be uncomfortable as ****, and pointless.


A lot of boob experts say sleeping without a bra increases sagging later on. And to me, it's SO uncomfortable sleeping without a bra. I just hate it. IDK, I guess I'm one of those weird females.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I almost always wear one. I sleep with one, it's so uncomfortable not to wear one. I couldn't do it.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I always wear one, I like them.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Man, having breasts sounds terrible if they just ache and hurt while doing menial tasks, and sleeping.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> I never take off my bra. I even sleep with it on.. Is that weird?


I think it's weird, but after reading this post it seems like I'm in the minority here. I think it sounds terribly uncomfortable. I just assumed everyone slept with as little clothes on as possible.



Barette said:


> ETA: And I have a question for the girls here, are underwire bras as supportive as wired bras? I bought some underwire bras (I thought they were cute and bought them even though I never tried underwire bras before) and I really don't like them, they hurt my chest sometimes to wear them and just feel uncomfortable. I get paranoid about my breasts, super paranoid, so for C cups, are they still supportive? Or are they unsupportive, and therefore might cause sagging?


Underwire bras are the best for support if you ask me. And yes they do hurt sometimes. They poke into your skin. But I also think this only happens to girls C cup or higher. I have friends that can wear bras all the time and think nothing of it. Size really does matter. I could be wrong?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I think it's weird, but after reading this post it seems like I'm in the minority here. I think it sounds terribly uncomfortable. I just assumed everyone slept with as little clothes on as possible.
> 
> Underwire bras are the best for support if you ask me. And yes they do hurt sometimes. They poke into your skin. But I also think this only happens to girls C cup or higher. I have friends that can wear bras all the time and think nothing of it. Size really does matter. I could be wrong?


omg I'm stupid, I meant to say are wireless bras still supportive XD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

meeps said:


> I didn't know anyone slept with a bra on..sounds like it'd be uncomfortable as ****, and pointless.


Really?  I'm surprised that any girls even sleep without a bra on.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

they are really uncomfortable sometimes, but the support is greatly needed, and some of them are just too cute NOT to wear! sports bras are more comfortable, but they smash my boobies down so flat, it makes me look like an over-sized 9 year old girl. :blank


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

There have been many studies that indicate that wearing a bra increases sagging for most women. Bras only seem to prevent sagging for women with large breasts. For women with average or smaller breasts, bras prevent the muscles beneath the breasts getting a normal amount of use from general movement, so they weaken, and that causes sagging.
There was one study I remember reading in which one group of women in their twenties went without bras for a year except during vigorous exercise and their breasts were perkier by the end than the group who wore bras.
It would still be important to wear a bra during exercise.
It's difficult to find accurate information on it and there's not really a consensus. A lot of people just assume that bras are to prevent sagging, when really they became popular because they were fashionable and make breasts look more shapely.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^ Seriously?! So my constat 24/7 bra use to prevent sagging _causes_ it. Holy ****. I just can't believe that. Marilyn Monroe swore by bras, she said her breasts stayed perky because she rarely ever went without one. Especially since there are exercises to strengthen the muscles beneath and around the breasts, like pushups.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Canucklehead said:


> Man, having breasts sounds terrible if they just ache and hurt while doing menial tasks, and sleeping.


Big boobs maybe. I have a B cup, so they've never bothered me terribly. I wouldn't run or jump up and down without a bra on but other than that being braless is fine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> ^ Seriously?! So my constat 24/7 bra use to prevent sagging _causes_ it. Holy ****. I just can't believe that. Marilyn Monroe swore by bras, she said her breasts stayed perky because she rarely ever went without one. Especially since there are exercises to strengthen the muscles beneath and around the breasts, like pushups.


I'm not really sure about the studies but I don't see how bras would help when you are sleeping. Bras are made for when you are standing or sitting upright. When you lie down your boobs are all over the place. They go up and to the right and left and bras don't really keep them together very well. I sleep on my side most of the time so bras are useless in that position.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Melodies0fLife said:


> Is it just me or am I the only girl who hates wearing a bra? Sure, they perk up my breasts and I don't mind wearing one when exercising (because of the pain associated with not wearing one), but in general I always feel restricted and uncomfortable whenever I have one on. And I feel forced to wear one in public because obviously, people don't like to see the female nipples showing through as though its a shameful, embarrassing thing. :no That's why I love winter season since puffy coats usually cover me very well and no one can tell, which makes me feel a bit dirty and slightly mischievous. I admit, I have even secretly wished to be flat chested before because of this issue.
> 
> Am I in the minority? Lol...


Look up thin lizzy bra. Those types of bras are really comfortable. I actually used to have ticks associated with normal bras, because I have a low tolerance for physical discomfort. Now I wear the elastic type ones and they are great! Make sure you get ones with pads in them.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Barette said:


> ^ Seriously?! So my constat 24/7 bra use to prevent sagging _causes_ it. Holy ****. I just can't believe that. Marilyn Monroe swore by bras, she said her breasts stayed perky because she rarely ever went without one. Especially since there are exercises to strengthen the muscles beneath and around the breasts, like pushups.


You should look it up if it bothers you because like I said there's no consensus, and a lot of the information conflicts. But I got my information on that from scientific journals rather than popular opinion.
It'd be a much smaller amount of sagging than would occur if a large breasted woman went without a bra for a year. And going without a bra would actually make the breasts perkier than they were before, so I guess it's reversible if you wear one.
Actually that's true about push-ups etc., though only if those use absolutely all the muscles that need to be developed. If they do then I suppose the best thing would be to wear a bra but also work those muscles. I guess going braless only helps the average woman who doesn't work out.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^ Seriously?! So my constat 24/7 bra use to prevent sagging _causes_ it. Holy ****. I just can't believe that. Marilyn Monroe swore by bras, she said her breasts stayed perky because she rarely ever went without one. Especially since there are exercises to strengthen the muscles beneath and around the breasts, like pushups.


Maybe her boobs would have stayed perky regardless?

Makes sense though, boobs aren't like clay or something that can be shaped permanently just by something cupping them, they're muscle and fat tissue.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I saw an obese bra-less woman with huge, floppy boobs on the way to work today. I want people to do for themselves what's comfortable (and I like to watch).


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously though, I need to look this up. That seriously scares me, learning this.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I like wearing my bra. I don't wear one tho while sleeping. I just don't like walking around especially in public without a bra...that's awkward. I have small boobs anyways sagging won't be that noticeable..oh well I say.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Getting off-topic but another thing that lots of women don't realise causes sagging is fluctuations in weight from dieting or stress and then regaining the weight. Just in case anyone doesn't know.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> You should look it up if it bothers you because like I said there's no consensus, and a lot of the information conflicts. But I got my information on that from scientific journals rather than popular opinion.
> It'd be a much smaller amount of sagging than would occur if a large breasted woman went without a bra for a year. And going without a bra would actually make the breasts perkier than they were before, so I guess it's reversible if you wear one.
> Actually that's true about push-ups etc., though only if those use absolutely all the muscles that need to be developed. If they do then I suppose the best thing would be to wear a bra but also work those muscles. I guess going braless only helps the average woman who doesn't work out.


Well, boy do I feel dumb. I thought the only reason bras were made was to keep boobs from getting saggy. I wish I had small boobs. (.) (.)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, I dont like wearing bras. It feels a lot more comfortable to go without them. But I dont really need them, because Im rather small chested. So I dont think its as restricting as it would be for someone with a bigger cup.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Really?  I'm surprised that any girls even sleep without a bra on.


Lol, what's so surprising about it?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Well, boy do I feel dumb. I thought the only reason bras were made was to keep boobs from getting saggy. I wish I had small boobs. (.) (.)


And I thought the only reason bras were made was to make the cleavage bigger and the men happier. :b

Honestly though, weren't they made as an alternative to corsets?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yep, I hate it, so I often get naked to go to sleep =]] But although I hate it, I still need it tho ):


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I support the decision for boobs to go unsupported.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sometimes my balls feel like tits. Do they have bras for the male's lower anatomy?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

yep said:


> Lol, what's so surprising about it?


I've just never heard of girls going to sleep without a bra on before. I thought all girls did it.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Mercurochrome said:


> Sometimes my balls feel like tits. Do they have bras for the male's lower anatomy?


Yeah, I just did a search. So your balls don't sag and look unappealing, god forbid.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't imagine sleeping with a bra on. I didn't know anyone did that!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't ever go out without one on, but if I'm chilling at home by myself or sleeping I don't see the point in wearing one. I'm not trying to impress anyone and they are uncomfortable..especially the week before my period because mine get so swollen and painful. And I can't stand the ones with the wires. Luckily I found some good wireless ones that are supportive.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm not really sure about the studies but I don't see how bras would help when you are sleeping. Bras are made for when you are standing or sitting upright. When you lie down your boobs are all over the place. They go up and to the right and left and bras don't really keep them together very well. I sleep on my side most of the time so bras are useless in that position.


Well I think it's cause they're moving around so much because people move so much when they sleep, I'm not exactly sure. But when I'm braless and sleeping my breasts hurt, so even if it wasn't comfortable to wear one, I'd still need to.



meeps said:


> Maybe her boobs would have stayed perky regardless?
> 
> Makes sense though, boobs aren't like clay or something that can be shaped permanently just by something cupping them, they're muscle and fat tissue.


I'd think it's because it's helping keep them up from gravity. Like if you're holding a balloon from the tied end, it's gonna look different than when you're cupping it.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a few friends I know with smaller breasts that go without most of the time. I don't think women should feel forced to wear one. It should be up to each woman to decide. Larger breasts tend to need supported because it's uncomfortable to go without and most women don't like the way they look unsupported.

I personally don't mind either way. If your nipples are sticking out of course I'll sneak a peek. I would expect women to do the same if I was walking around with a boner. Prudish people will always make you feel embarrassed about it. I don't put to much weight on their opinions though.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sometimes my sister doesn't wear one and I think it makes her look like an embarrassing slob. Surely it's not like that on everyone, but I would never go without. Even cheap or wireless bras look bad. Be sure to get a good fit too, they'll measure you at most department stores.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

At age 39 I believe I would've noticed by now if my b-cups were getting saggier from going without the bra at home, & for sleep... 
You could do a sport bra for comfort if you find it too stressful or unsupportive to go without. 
But, I have accidentally fallen asleep with my underwire on, & I can tell you it doesn't do my back any favors.
My recent ex told me I had boobs of a much younger woman... Lol... Wasn't sure how to feel about that compliment at 1st... :sus But, I guess it's good. :teeth


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have big boobs, but if I run without wearing a bra then it hurts 'cause they bounce. So the choice is either to wear a bra or to run around clutching my boobs, the former is more convenient. 

I can't stand sleeping with a bra on though, that feels weird.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The "bra science" in this thread is hilarious. I for one am not gonna torture myself to prevent possible sag in the future. I wear bras to feel sassy when I go out, but I'm in hippie mode most of the time.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care. It doesn't bother me. I'm almost flat chested so I guess I could go without one anyways.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't mind wearing one, and I don't mind going braless. I never wear a bra around the house or when I sleep - only when I go out.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I couldn't imagine sleeping with a bra on. I didn't know anyone did that!


I do it all the time. I would never go in public without a bra, either. That would just be wrong of me. :no

I don't even like how some girls even show their cleavage in public. Not that that really has anything to do with what I'm talking about.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I hate wearing one but have to. I sleep sometimes with it on. I am so used to it I don't even think about it.


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm pretty flat chested so I could probably go without, but I still always wear one in public it just looks a whole lot better on me to have one on.
I only take it off when I'm at home or sleeping, it doesn't really bother me whether I have it on or off I'm just used to wearing nothing but pj's when I go to sleep.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like wearing a bra, and I'm one of those weirdos who wears one to sleep. My breasts stay in place and don't move around when I have one on, so I feel really comfortable with a bra on.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

hmm It seems like the USA does not have the molding to the shape of your body type bras yet? That is what I wear now. Its extremely conformable and I dont notice im wearing one anymore. :/. Its very popular here. I really would have thought the US gets things like this first.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> You have any links?







its cheap too in new zealand anyway


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I see those around here.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> I see those around here.


You should buy one then  They are actually really good. Got rid of my twitches associated with uncomfortable bras.

edit: if you buy one, get one that has the pads in it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> You should buy one then  They are actually really good. Got rid of my twitches associated with uncomfortable bras.


I'm too much of a stickler for looks, I like buying cute bras that I enjoy knowing are under my clothes. Plus, I find wired bras super comfortable, I love them.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> I'm too much of a stickler for looks, I like buying cute bras that I enjoy knowing are under my clothes. Plus, I find wired bras super comfortable, I love them.


Thats great for you then . :boogie


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> its cheap too in new zealand anyway


I wear something like that when I'm at home. Maybe it's not the same though. I wouldn't want to wear that outside of the house. It's huge and would probably be hot.

This is my day to day bra when I leave the house (have 3 of them). I have others too but I don't use them so much.

http://www.essentialapparel.com/warners-elements-of-bliss-2-ply-wire-free-bra.html?CMP=AFC-GBase

http://www.amazon.com/Warners-Eleme...=1351931001&sr=1-1&keywords=warner's+bra+1003


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am amazed at how many girls dislike bras. My boobs hurt every second they are not in one.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I wear something like that when I'm at home. Maybe it's not the same though. I wouldn't want to wear that outside of the house. It's huge and would probably be hot.
> 
> This is my day to day bra when I leave the house (have 3 of them). I have others too but I don't use them so much.
> 
> http://www.essentialapparel.com/warners-elements-of-bliss-2-ply-wire-free-bra.html?CMP=AFC-GBase


That looks pretty comfortable. Ive actually tried ones with no under wire etc before, but I still found them un comfortable. My main thing I guess is that I hate the straps on bras and how they are either too loose or too tight. I guess every one is different


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

This is a free world. I say if you do not feel comfortable, you do not have to wear one. God bless.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Coming from a person who wears a 36D..I prefer wearing a bra. It's too much baggage for me if I don't lol. I even wear my bra to bed.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Barette said:


> I see those around here.


I've seen them around here, too. But I don't believe for a second they can handle anything over a B cup.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

missamanda said:


> I've seen them around here, too. But I don't believe for a second they can handle anything over a B cup.


Yeah, me neither. I like knowing there's a wire holding everything up. Honestly I don't get the complaints for bras, I think most women are just wearing the wrong size.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't feel comfortable unless I'm wearing a bra. It's not even about physical support or breast size (I'm only a B cup). I just feel like I'm missing something if I'm not wearing one. Like I'm exposed or indecent. I even wear a sports bra to bed every night.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I like wearing bras. Supports my boobs and I don't want people to see my nipples. But at the end of the day there is hardly anything more satisfying than taking off your bra and letting yourself feel 'free'.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Barette said:


> I'm too much of a stickler for looks, I like buying cute bras that I enjoy knowing are under my clothes. Plus, I find wired bras super comfortable, I love them.


Yeah, I prefer underwire too. Gives the ladies a nice round look, small boost... & look great with your shirt off too.
I can find a wide variety in lots of styles for pretty cheap still. I love that.

I might try that thin lizzy model for around the house though, looks comfy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ratherunique11 said:


> Coming from a person who wears a 36D..I prefer wearing a bra. It's too much baggage for me if I don't lol. I even wear my bra to bed.


I wear like a 34C and I wear mine to bed, too. I don't see how any girl who has big boobies can go out in public without one. 

Plus, like someone else said....I'd feel like I'm missing something without one on. Nobody wants to see me without a bra on in public. That would be so embarrassing and just plain weird.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I prefer wearing one, I feel gross without one. And I don't want them showing through shirts.
Can't stand the wire ones, and certain shapes, so I'm very picky which ones I wear


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just get the cheap, underwire bras. I don't even know where to go to get one that can support better. I'm not going to buy an expensive one. The only places I go to for clothes are Target, K-Mart, Walmart, and Old Navy. I used to go to the mall for clothes and such but I quit doing that about a few years ago. It's annoying because when I wear my bra to bed, they pop out when I move around on my bed. :blank I'm not going to bed without one on. They say most women don't wear the right bras anyways. So, whatevs.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Aerie, and you can get buy one, get one for $10, so you can get 2 bras for like $40, as compared to VS where one bra can be $50+. I'd like to hear where other people like getting their bras, though, too, cause I'd be interested in looking into them. I'm only now learning about bras so I don't know much.

I used to go to Victoria's Secret but it's a rip off. Their bras are so expensive, and I learned you're supposed to replace bras every 8-10 months, so I'm not spending $50 per bra when they're not even meant to be worn more than a year. One I had for a month and one of the hooks fell off. I still wear it cause I'm cheap and not buying a new one, but I think VS is such a ripoff.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Barette said:


> I like Aerie, and you can get buy one, get one for $10, so you can get 2 bras for like $40, as compared to VS where one bra can be $50+. I'd like to hear where other people like getting their bras, though, too, cause I'd be interested in looking into them. I'm only now learning about bras so I don't know much.
> 
> I used to go to Victoria's Secret but it's a rip off. Their bras are so expensive, and I learned you're supposed to replace bras every 8-10 months, so I'm not spending $50 per bra when they're not even meant to be worn more than a year. One I had for a month and one of the hooks fell off. I still wear it cause I'm cheap and not buying a new one, but I think VS is such a ripoff.


8-10 months? My bras usually last 2-3 years.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 8-10 months? My bras usually last 2-3 years.


I think it has to do with the elastic. I think it's ridiculous considering how much they are.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> 8-10 months? My bras usually last 2-3 years.


2-3 YEARS! you must have super bras!

Mine last about 8 months or less...they start losing shape or the fabric wears from washing. The lace gets holes in it from the washer. 
And bras are expensive :blank


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just reading this thread...


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

FamiliarFlames said:


> This thread is like eavesdropping on a sleepover with a cup pressed against the wall.


:haha


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

FamiliarFlames said:


> This thread is like eavesdropping on a sleepover with a cup pressed against the wall.


lol agreed.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

alissaxvanity said:


> I wear them 50 % of the time
> I really don't have an issue with my nipples showing. They're nipples, everyone has them, what's the big deal? If somebody doesn't like it, I call them a prude and move on.


Do you really enjoy it when people stare at the nipples that stick out through your shirt?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I hate buying them because I'm so thin around my back and over my shoulders that I can't find bras that fit properly.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

As soon as I get home the bra comes off.. without question. That's the first thing. I can't properly relax with a bra on.

btw I like Victoria's Secret, and Chantelle, and Huit..


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

hottttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> This thread is like eavesdropping on a sleepover with a cup pressed against the wall.


No it's more like eavesdropping with one of these.










Which I used to own one I wonder what the hell happened to it :con


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Bras are mostly a nuisance to me, since I don't particularly need one and have a hard time finding one that fits without gaps in the cup, etc. But I also have dreams of wearing lace things so I want to buy some chantilly ones online. If it weren't for my nipples, I would hardly ever wear a bra.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Monotony said:


> No it's more like eavesdropping with one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! that image just awoke like 1,000 memories all at once!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've started to wear a strapless bra because I get annoyed when I can see the straps and it's a tighter fit but it gives me a horrible back ache by the end of the day.

And I hate hate hate underwired bras!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Someone needs to start a thread about girls disliking wearing panties...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't like "real" bras, but I wear them because they make my clothes look better.

Otherwise I like the sort of lacy stretchy thing carried by American Apparel.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Bras (especially underwires) used to annoy me until I discovered the bralette. :yes


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

pita said:


> I don't like "real" bras, but I wear them because they make my clothes look better.
> 
> Otherwise I like the sort of lacy stretchy thing carried by American Apparel.


Same here. I'm a big fan of the sports bra, but it doesn't really pan out when you try to wear anything besides gym clothes.


----------



## suef88 (Nov 6, 2012)

I hate them


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Excellent first post. Welcome, fellow bra-hater!


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

suef88 said:


> I hate them





suef88 said:


> Excellent first post. Welcome, fellow bra-hater!


:lol :clap


----------



## GesturePoke (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have an issue with them. In fact, I prefer it since they make my clothes look better. The only time it bothers me is if the bra is on it's last legs and the under wire has come out and started poking me. 

Maybe I just buy cheap bras? I haven't read every post in this thread yet, so I don't know if anyone else has had the same problem. LOL


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

RiversEdge said:


> 2-3 YEARS! you must have super bras!
> 
> Mine last about 8 months or less...they start losing shape or the fabric wears from washing. The lace gets holes in it from the washer.
> And bras are expensive :blank


I only wear those bras when I'm out of the house, so less than 25 hours a week since I'm in school. And I have 3 that I use regularly. I also only do the laundry once every 3 weeks, so less wear and tear from washing.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently got into the habit of sleeping bra-less. Don't think I'd ever be comfortable without a bra anywhere outside of my house, though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> This thread is like eavesdropping on a sleepover with a cup pressed against the wall.


I feel compelled to read the whole thread. :boogie


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, they are uncomfortable but having big breasts means bras 24/7.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i hate bra's too man... they are always in the way n stuff


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes, they are uncomfortable but having big breasts means bras 24/7.


^ Same here. I used to have smaller boobs when I was younger and didn't bother with bras much but they got bigger over the years so I had to start wearing one lol. I hate them and find them uncomfortable but a necessity now.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm. Well I generally hate not wearing a bra. Even if the only one I have left is tight and uncomfortable, I'd still wear it since I like the support~ and of course I'd never go out without one either. I'm one of those people who doesn't like to see girls nipples when walking around the streets, so it would be hypocritical for me to do the same thing xDD.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Mucho fapability.


I fail to see anything sexually exiting about this thread. You must be very sexually frustrated if you do. This is really a rather mundane topic.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I have issues either way. I don't have proper fitting bras and even with adjustments it doesn't hold my girls properly and end up being too tight around the back and affect my posture.

Not wearing one I feel self-conscious around people and the nipples show.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

mardou said:


> As soon as I get home the bra comes off.. without question. That's the first thing. I can't properly relax with a bra on.
> 
> btw I like *Victoria's Secret, and Chantelle, and Huit*..


They are well worth the money. And I feel so nice when I invest in nice pretty bras.

My breasts hurts sometimes without wearing one, like around the house, I don't know why...it takes a while to adjust.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't like wearing clothes...

But if I must wear clothing (to be in public) I will wear a bra. No way my 38DDDs/40DDs (depending on brand) are going to work without underwire though.


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

hate them! but how else am i going to keep these bad boys up :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol. I don't have an issue much wearing it. In fact I don't even remember I'm wearing one half the time  I guess I don't really need to wear a bra since I'm flat as a pancake, but I just do it out of habit, I guess.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't wear a bra

just thought I would contribute


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^ :lol


----------



## aussiegirl3 (Nov 7, 2012)

I hate the way they feel, though I love the way they make my boobs look bigger!  I only wear them when I care about looking good though. Otherwise I only wear sports bras that make me look flat.


----------

